# Guitar One



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's always been better than Guitar World.

But...

The latest issue pretty much sealed the deal for me. I'm not renewing, I'm going with Guitar Player and Acoustic Guitar as my only guitar magazine subscriptions. 

Guitar One has lost all it's appeal for me. I'm not sure if it just got too mainstream or what!


Jeff


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the issue there Jeff? Too much advertising not enough substance?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been so busy I haven't even had time to read the new issue. You're talking about the blues special right?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I've been so busy I haven't even had time to read the new issue. You're talking about the blues special right?


Yah. But it's not so much just this issue but I've been finding it boring for a bit now.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Guitar Mags*

I take it you are referring to the 100 greatest guitar albums of all time? Most of that list was beyond comprehension. GuitarWorlds readership is obviously just a bunch of Metalhead kids. I WILL NOT BUY ANOTHER ISSUE OF GW. 
Guitar Player is a much classier mag that covers genres that GW wont touch.
I've been also buying the British Guitar Techniques.........great mag but I'm selective with this one as it is around 18 bucks CDN an issue although it comes with a DVD/CD.

Ray


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ray, I have a whack of the GT mags.. maybe we can trade some


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I take it you are referring to the 100 greatest guitar albums of all time? Most of that list was beyond comprehension. GuitarWorlds readership is obviously just a bunch of Metalhead kids. I WILL NOT BUY ANOTHER ISSUE OF GW.
> Guitar Player is a much classier mag that covers genres that GW wont touch.
> I've been also buying the British Guitar Techniques.........great mag but I'm selective with this one as it is around 18 bucks CDN an issue although it comes with a DVD/CD.
> 
> Ray


yeah guitar techniques is a great magazine, but it's not really thick and its really expensive. but it does have great lessons. I was thinking about getting a subscription, but I don't feel like spending that kind of money.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Would you have Oct '96????? Since I've Been Lovin' You????? if so PM me

GT too expensive?????? Compared with a half hour (or less) with a decent teacher it's not such a bad deal.

I never got much from the Scott Baxter columns....but the Martin Taylor stuff is awesome and what can you say about Guthrie...

here's one, Paul Cornford told me he sat with Guthrie on a train to London and Guthrie was transcribing a Malmsteen track for GT with a walkman and a pen and paper (no axe). 

....and it's all here for me to dig up if and when I get some serious quality practice time.....

I usually import the audio into my DAW so that I can loop sections

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

> Would you have Oct '96????? Since I've Been Lovin' You????? if so PM me


The earliest one I have is from 1999. I did have some older ones but they are all gone now.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the product reviews in guitar one read like they were written by the manufacturer's marketing guys. guitar world is for horny teenagere boys.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly those two mags have gone down hill. I pick up the odd one now if there is a feature article on some band I like, but that's about it. I do enjoy Guitar Techniques because of the backing tracks and included tab. But they have had many duds too. I would not subscribe to it, but every once in a while they have an issue that is worth dropping the 18 clams on.


----------

